# Do you tip a tailor?



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

The thread on tailor discounts made me think of this.

I use my tailor for alterations only as he does not make clothing. He is an old-world pro - classy, helpful and genuine. It is a pleasure doing business with him. I never question his prices.

Should I tip him? Is it expected in this profession or would it see, crass? I don't want to insult him either way.

Patrick



> *ASK ANDY UPDATE: *
> In addition to the great information below, be sure to check out our complete guide on How & When To Tip a Tailor or Seamstress.


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

I know that many people do. I tend to bring mine a nice bottle of wine to say thank you. I know that he may prefer cash to wine, but it makes me more comfortable to bring a gift. I cannot imagine one of my clients giving me a twenty dollar bill as a tip, and I don't see any reason to treat somebody else differently than I would want to be treated.


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

I would also feel a bit weird giving someone a 20 or even a 50 - same goes for saying 'add [whatever amount] to the bill' but I will keep up a steadier stream of orders than I otherwise would.

I have heard of people giving wine but I know zero about wines so I've never dared.

I figure that a dinner invitation could be as much of an imposition as a thank-you so I have also avoided that.


----------



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

We are talking bespoke tailors here?

"History will be kind to me for I intend to write it"

Sir Winston Churchill


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by johnnyblazini_
> 
> We are talking bespoke tailors here?
> 
> ...


Alterations tailor.

Patrick


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

I was talking about MTM or bespoke.

I've never had an alterations tailor do good enough of a job for me to consider tipping.


----------



## wheredidyougetthathat (Mar 26, 2006)

> quote:
> Alterations tailor.
> 
> Patrick


No tip.

Be friendly and polite, pay him what he asks, talk him up to your friends.

Somebody: "I tell you, he's so well dressed that when he walks down the street people turn around to look at him."
Beau Brummell: "Then he is not well dressed."


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by Cantabrigian_
> 
> ...I have heard of people giving wine but I know zero about wines so I've never dared. ...


 Cantabrigian:

Not related to the thread, but a bottle of champagne is a nice gift. Even if it's bad; it's fun.

Andy


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

From my experience you never really know how good the tailoring is until you've had a chance to wear the garment for the whole day. Trying the item on in the tailor's shop and looking in the mirror is good enough to get you out the door, but you never really know how something wears until you've had it on for 8 hours.

With that, if it is your first time to this particular tailor I would say no tip. Pay a fair price for the work done. Then, if the work is quality and or corrections are made with minimal argument go back for additional items. If the tailor appreciates your business and offers a discounted price, then a tip is in order. If the prices are always low, then after the second or third visit some type of "thank you" above what you're charged is appropriate.

I think as a society we've gotten away from "taking care of" those people we do regular business with through the year, as they have gotten away from it also.

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## WeTommyD (Oct 5, 2005)

I was always told not to tip an owner of an establishment with money. A gift like a bottle of wine is nice but I could only see doing that if I have had a long, frequent and quite personal relationship with the tailor. I think wheredidyougetthathat is right on because the best thing you can do is praise his good work to others.


----------



## Wimsey (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't tip tailors or plumbers or doctors or dentists or lawyers. I do tip waitstaff and barbers and maids. 

Even if I know the person owns the business, I'll still usually tip them if they are doing a job that normally gets a tip - i.e., waiter or barber.

I used to tip baristas at coffee shops - and sometimes I'll still give them the change - but I've stopped doing that as the prevalence of places with tip jars has increased.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

No tip.

*https://www.CustomShirt1.com

Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers
* Bespoke Shirts & Furnishings * Zimmerli Swiss Underwear **
* Alex Begg Cashmere * Pantherella Socks **​


----------



## Romualdo (Oct 18, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Cantabrigian_
> 
> I was talking about MTM or bespoke.
> 
> I've never had an alterations tailor do good enough of a job for me to consider tipping.


[:0]

Trevor L. Furbay
Proprietor

ROMUALDO TAILORING CO.
www.romualdo.com


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

No, tie makers yes, tailors no.

www.carlofranco.com
Handmade Seven Fold Ties


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

My alterations tailor is on my Christmas list. For the last several years he's been receiving a bottle of Port and he tells me that he prefers it to cash, I know that I would.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Tomasso_
> 
> My alterations tailor is on my Christmas list. For the last several years he's been receiving a bottle of Port and he tells me that he prefers it to cash, I know that I would.


Giving an item other than cash, shows some personal involvement. I remember as a kid at Christmas time, my dad would go to the local liquor store (not the type at the corner next to the gas station) with his list of people to buy for. He'd gather up some wine sets and single bottles of hard alcohol and give them to certain people. I never really understood or appreciated this until now as an adult and finding myself giving gifts to people I do business with.

Maybe it is me, but alcohol isn't as common of a gift anymore. I find myself giving out Starbucks gift cards and they seem to be gladly accepted.

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## dopey (Jan 17, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by CarloFranco_
> 
> No, tie makers yes, tailors no.
> 
> ...


. . . and some tie-makers prefer self-tipping.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Dopey: I spilled my port. Thanks!

*https://www.CustomShirt1.com

Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers
* Bespoke Shirts & Furnishings * Zimmerli Swiss Underwear **
* Alex Begg Cashmere * Pantherella Socks **​


----------



## General Koskov (Jan 2, 2004)

I agree with the statement about only tipping employees. The self-employed tailor can charge whatever he wants so there is no point in giving him more. You cannot expect better tailoring from this.

Tipping employees gives them income that does not go into the capitalist's profits and thus the tipper is 'helping _them_ out' (as opposed to the business itself) and can expect better service.

Xmas presents are another sort of thing, I think. I don't give gifts to family and friends as a means to making them 'better friends or family'. Gift-giving between players in a business transaction brings them into the realm of friends.

_At afternoon funerals, wear a frock coat and top hat. Should the funeral be your own, the hat may be dispensed with.
--The Cynic's Rules of Conduct. 1905 
_


----------



## tweedchap (Sep 13, 2005)

I have long encouraged my students to tip me at the end of the semester.

Alas, none do.


----------



## ptolbert (May 12, 2005)

I would tip a tailor if he/she went out of their way to accomodate me. ie if I showed up at 1:00 with a suit I needed tailored by 5:00.

Patrick Tolbert
J.A.B. #477


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

my prices were fair enough. never expected a tip. always appreciated the recommenddations to friends.

Alex Di Pietropaolo


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by dopey_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been outquipped... and outquipped seven fold at that. Drat!

www.carlofranco.com
Handmade Seven Fold Ties


----------



## Chris Despos (Nov 30, 2005)

When clients stop in and need a quick fix like sewing on a button, or pressing a jacket, my tailors in the shop will accomodate. They don't expect a tip but I know they appreciate it.

If you tip, it should be an expression of gratitude for service and not an obligation.

For me, as a shop keeper, just put me in the will.


----------



## qasimkhan (Sep 24, 2003)

I have started tipping my tailor because he is just scraping by and because he does good work. I get the feeling that most of his customers treat him like a low-class servant, so I give him a tip of 10% to show my appreciation. I'm sure it also gets me better service, but that's really the reason I do it. 

I also know that he charges me less than half of what he charges some of "elite" clients, so I figure I can afford to give him a tip.

Steve


----------

